# Meat and cheese ends at your deli counter



## jd_1138 (Sep 12, 2019)

Neighbor lady is super super frugal. She was telling me you could buy the ends of deli meats/cheeses at the deli for a buck a pound.  So you're basically saving like 400-500 percent.

I tried it today.  I went to Rulli Bros (local mom and pop supermarket) and ordered some ends, and the lady gave me 3 pounds of meat ends and 2 pounds of cheese ends (mostly Swiss).  Besides the ends, it also has miscuts.  There was salami, prosciutto, ham, peppered roast beef, turkey.  

Anyway, it was only $5 for a lot of food.  I grabbed some hoagie buns, and we had awesome subs for dinner made of a lot of kinds of meats, swiss, lettuce, Italian dressing.  I will definitely be buying more.


----------



## bbqcoder (Sep 12, 2019)

Good idea.  I have done this before but only for prosciutto. Instead of paying $20+/lb, I got it for $8.


----------



## msmofet (Sep 12, 2019)

When I was a kid my mom would buy ends to use making her Italian Easter Meat Pie. One supermarket (PathMark) had ends packaged in the meat/Deli case.


----------



## Recipes Make Magic (Sep 12, 2019)

Linda & I think it's a great idea - and she is ms: save money /get a bargain whenever she can - We'll have to give it a try,


I know that the 2 supermarkets we go to must have a lot of ends & pieces of deli meats & cheeses left over each day, which they likely give away to the local food bank/ charity orgs., or throw them out - whatever.


Why not offer to buy them for a few bucks, At least it's some cash in the till for them.


----------



## taxlady (Sep 13, 2019)

I used to live near an Italian supermarket that used cheese ends for grated cheese at a bargain. That's how I used to buy all my parm. They also sold grated mixed hard cheeses. That was good stuff, with no fillers or anti-clumping stuff that makes the cheese act weird in a sauce.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Sep 13, 2019)

Good quality deli meat and cheese ends are getting harder to find in my area.

Some of the markets are cubing up the better items and adding them to antipasto style deli salads that sell for several dollars a pound.


----------



## jd_1138 (Sep 13, 2019)

Aunt Bea said:


> Good quality deli meat and cheese ends are getting harder to find in my area.
> 
> Some of the markets are cubing up the better items and adding them to antipasto style deli salads that sell for several dollars a pound.



Neighbor lady says that they turn the ends into "sandwich loaf" at the end of the day.  They do sell that for like $3 a pound.  I don't know if it's made of the ends.

Who knows.  They could also donate the ends to a soup kitchen.


----------



## Cheryl J (Sep 13, 2019)

Aunt Bea said:


> Good quality deli meat and cheese ends are getting harder to find in my area.
> 
> Some of the markets are cubing up the better items and adding them to antipasto style deli salads that sell for several dollars a pound.




That must be what they do with the meat and cheese 'ends' in my local Albertsons, as I've never seen a discounted area of them in the deli case.  I need to remember to ask about that next time I'm there.


----------



## CharlieD (Sep 17, 2019)

My mother does it all the time. Huge savings. I wish I could do that.


----------

